# The Grass Factor - Carbon Earth



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

It's well known that Matt Martin @thegrassfactor and Carbon Earth are no more. Its very tight lipped but obvious he and the over seas investors got sideways. Sounds like he's starting up a new joint venture business with American investors. He's supposed to make an announcement in a week or so and another a few weeks after that.

By no means am I looking to discuss on speculation on what happened. I just want to say I am a huge fan of Matt. He seemed real happy and in a great mood on last Sunday's youtube live. I think great things are coming from him. I'm ready for some more pick the @Greendoc brain. Y'all are a great combo. I wish Matt and his family the best and will support the new venture. Kick some *** Matt! You're my boy.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

+1


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Whoa! I did not expect that.

It appears the grassfactor channel is still alive and well.

But it's the end of the line of his fertilizer???


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

It's the end of the line for the Carbon Earth product line. I'd be willing to bet he will be announcing his new name and line of ferts in the next couple weeks. I'm sure he has a lot of logistical things to work out. I'm betting he will be bigger and better than ever with his new line of products.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

It's just fertilizer.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Darn good fertilizer!


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

His 8-1-8 was the best fescue fert I have ever used!


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Bigdrumnc said:


> His 8-1-8 was the best fescue fert I have ever used!


I'm curious about what made 8-1-8 the best for your fescue


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

My yard responded really well. Deep green, more cost effective than milorganite, and a little more punch than milorganite. I spoon fed x green all summer along side a app of molasses and hummic acid each month; my yard loved it. October and November I applied at a heavier rate. I would defiantly buy similar product if Matt was involved. I was not paying yard mastery prices either.


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

I knew something was going on when I pulled up his website and saw the countdown!
I to enjoyed his products and can't wait for the next step


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

GA250 said:


> I knew something was going on when I pulled up his website and saw the countdown!
> I to enjoyed his products and can't wait for the next step


That is great news! Sounds like there is going to be a version 2 of the product line in the future. I just hope they didn't have to redo everything (factories, etc.) from scratch. Maybe we'll know the new situation eventually. Kind of like a business version of divorce and remarriage, I guess. Knowing some of Matt's personality and history, he's probably not sleeping much and putting in full days to make it work out. Good luck!


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Green said:


> GA250 said:
> 
> 
> > I knew something was going on when I pulled up his website and saw the countdown!
> ...


He said he is busting his *** and I believe it. He mentioned on last nights show that he is currently doing some work with Subvert. He said he is going to try and do a Pic the Doc's brain around 4pm-Eastern today if has time. If you subscribe to his youtube channel it will alert you when he's going live. I really appreciate all the videos he's done in the past and the youtube live vids he does. He doesn't have to do any of those. I don't know Matt but I can appreciate his worth ethic and him sharing his knowledge for people like me eager to learn. I wish him great future success.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

For everyone wondering what happened, Matt released a video yesterday about what happened and what the current situation is. I never got the chance to use his product but I wish him well and maybe use one of his products in the future.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEMmmefwyfM


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

01Bullitt said:


> For everyone wondering what happened, Matt released a video yesterday about what happened and what the current situation is. I never got the chance to use his product but I wish him well and maybe use one of his products in the future.


CarbonX granulars were some of the best I've ever used. The shipping costs were killer, but on reel-low turf, the fact that I could spread a granular, water it in, and it would have completely dissolved after 1 good watering, was phenomenal. No mower pickup after, no burn spots from granules that didn't dissolve and sat on the canopy. XGN 8-1-8 was ridiculously good but uneconomical on Bermuda IMO. I have 20k, with recommended app rates up to 6lbs/1000, it was crazy expensive and my Tif419 would just gobble it up every month. The small prill size was really nice too.


----------

